# Quick O&G question



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys just a quick opaiain needed. Im was going to felid a level 2 shaman in my army and figured he would need a body guard. My army is manily Night Gobbo's and black orks, so i figured i would just give him a bodyguard of 20-30 boys. What weapon load out do you think i should use on the boys. 

I was thinking extra choppas in case they have a good chance to charge, i could cast bash em lads and do some damage. But i was thinking spears in case the unit gets charged and so they could stick around a bit (i want to keep the shaman alive).

Help would be appericated. 
Cheers


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would suggest the spears. Since if you want to keep him alive then you shouldn't be charging into cc. Which means that the enemy will charge you and spears will give you three ranks to attack back with.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

twin choppas get just as many attacks but gain s4 for the first urn of combat


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No shields. Then again, that's only of use versus S3 range, and you're T4 anyway so should be safe.

Choppaz, always. Savage Orcs also work better - +1 Attack, and Warpaint. they're infused with magic, if you need a reasoning.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheese meister said:


> twin choppas get just as many attacks but gain s4 for the first urn of combat


Wait, the army book says a choppa is a hand weapon that confers str4 on the first round of combat, it says choppas but i assume that still means just one will give you str4. Therefore, wouldnt the extra choppa, which counts as a additional hand weapon, give you the extra attck as well? Would someone clear this up please?

Thanks for the help guys i think i will use spears on the body guard.:victory:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Wait, the army book says a choppa is a hand weapon that confers str4 on the first round of combat, it says choppas but i assume that still means just one will give you str4. Therefore, wouldnt the extra choppa, which counts as a additional hand weapon, give you the extra attck as well? Would someone clear this up please?


yes the 2 choppas would grant an extra attack in cc, but supporting attackers only ever get 1 supporting attack, unless they are monstrous infantry. 

If you are looking for straight staying power then just make sure that they have shields and a choppa for the ward save and the str4 on first turn. I don't play O&G myself so I don't know if they can do this.


----------

